# Jeld-Wen VS Simonton



## jack09

I have researched myself to dealth. Too many companies with too many different options and sales pitches. 

I am buying extended leg fixed windows (vinyl) and will case in with wood. These will be 56X66 in size. For comparable wood I would be looing at about 6K more.

I have the Jeld-Wen Premium Vinyl and the Simonton Brickmould 600.

Both are competitivly priced. Jeld-Wen seems to have upset some builders and homeowners in the past.......internet research.

It does not matter how good a product is someone will find a way to B!tch.

So any unbiased views or experineces?


----------



## HomeSealed

Generally I'd prefer the Simonton over Jeldwen, but if you are only buying fixed (as in inoperable) windows, the quality of the construction becomes somewhat less of a concern. 
Overall I prefer Okna, Sunrise, HiMark, and Softlite over either of them.


----------



## creeper

My window guy, a friends husband, who has been featured on Holmes a few times always uses Jeld-Wen. He installed them in my home and so far I love them.
After hearing some guys on this site say less than favorable things about them, he explained to me that most companies have different lines of quality. 
I trust his opinion entirely


----------



## Jkslate

Recently started installing a decent amount of Simonton products (100-200 windows in the last year), I'm not too impressed with their windows, which has been a disappointment for me, since they have such a good reputation. Their SGD's roll like butter, though. I'd go Jeldwen for windows.


----------



## HomeSealed

jack, let me just add this, since it sounds like you are into research: the quality of the window that you are looking at will shine loud and clear through its thermal and structural performance ratings. U-value, a shgc appropriate for your climate, air infiltration, and design pressure ratings will speak to the quality of a products design and build quality. Certainly more so than being featured on some goof-ball's reality TV show.:whistling2: Neither of those products have stellar performance in a single one of those areas.


----------



## Jkslate

HomeSealed said:


> jack, let me just add this, since it sounds like you are into research: the quality of the window that you are looking at will shine loud and clear through its thermal and structural performance ratings. U-value, a shgc appropriate for your climate, air infiltration, and design pressure ratings will speak to the quality of a products design and build quality. Certainly more so than being featured on some goof-ball's reality TV show.:whistling2: Neither of those products have stellar performance in a single one of those areas.



^^

There are plenty of products out there which offer the same or (in most cases) better performance ratings in a higher quality built product.


----------



## jack09

Jkslate said:


> ^^
> 
> There are plenty of products out there which offer the same or (in most cases) better performance ratings in a higher quality built product.


The Simonton has a U Value of .29 and a Solar HGC of .29

Sure there are better performance ratings and higher quality but there is additional cost as well. Where do you draw the line? 

What are the companies you recommend?


----------



## Jkslate

jack09 said:


> The Simonton has a U Value of .29 and a Solar HGC of .29
> 
> Sure there are better performance ratings and higher quality but there is additional cost as well. Where do you draw the line?
> 
> What are the companies you recommend?


Both Ply Gem and Milgard offer a similar priced window with comparable U-values, however they both offer higher build qualities. Lately I've been seeing a LOT of problems with Simonton windows having issues with their factory glazing and their vents being very out of square, plus, they roll poorly.

Edit: I understand that you'll be getting fixed "picture" windows, so build qualities really won't be such an issue for you. Simonton makes a perfectly fine picture window. If you ever decide to replace additional windows which are operable, you might want to think about it some more. We send out more service calls for Simonton windows which are "hard to open" then any other 2 manufacturers combined.


----------



## HomeSealed

Where are you located jack? That will affect the recommendation and availability of products to you... I listed my favorites in my original post. Don't forget to look at the structural ratings: air infiltration and design pressure... Small differences may not seem like much, but as I alluded to, they do add up and indicate how well a product is designed and constructed.


----------



## jack09

North Carolina, towards the coast.


----------



## HomeSealed

I'm not sure if Okna or HiMark are available there, but I do believe that Sunrise and Softlite are. Best choices imo, but again, I'd encourage you to rely on independent testing numbers.


----------



## Windows on Wash

HomeSealed said:


> I'm not sure if Okna or HiMark are available there, but I do believe that Sunrise and Softlite are. Best choices imo, but again, I'd encourage you to rely on independent testing numbers.


+1

HiMark, Sunrise, and Soft-Lite would be my 3 as well.


----------



## tdbpob22

I replaced three of my old vinyl windows (not sure of the brand) with Jeld-Wen replacement windows 3 years ago and they are working out great. They slide very easily, look great, I like the lock and our living room is much more comfortable than in the past. No condensation or leaks anymore. The dealer that installed them seemed to like the company because of their service and the warranty.


----------

